# Palladium - THE NASTIEST METAL ON EARTH!



## jimdoc (Nov 17, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC-OBl9Eiiw


----------



## CdnJrMinerStudent (May 22, 2019)

I've seen pure coins of it and apparently it's usually very difficult to split form other metals, which makes it so expensive. Here, only Glencore has it, according to this official gov doc https://mern.gouv.qc.ca/publications/mines/publications/2015/publication-2015-chapitre6.pdf (ctrl-F palladium, twice, and in very small quantities.


----------

